# Training Frequency for Mass Gains



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In recent years, bodybuilding/hypertrophy training has divided itself into a number of different ‘camps’ with quite a bit of argument and debate going on over what the optimal training frequency for muscle growth is.In this article, I want to look at the three most common training frequencies (in terms of how often a given muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

